#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Αυθαίρετο σε εκτός σχεδίου

## konstantina_arc

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Σε γήπεδο εκτός σχεδίου επιφάνειας 5.500 τ.μ. κατασκευάστηκε ιόγεια οικία σε 2 διαδοχικές φάσεις, το 1984 και το 1986. Το κτίριο φτιάχτηκε σε άλλη θέση από αυτή των αδειών και παραβιάζει τις πλάγιες αποστάσεις των 15 μ. από τα όρια του γηπέδου. Γύρω στο 2005, οι ιδιοκτήτες, που ήταν πολλοί, αποφάσισαν να χωρίσουν το γήπεδο σε 3.000 τμ. και 2.500 τμ., επικαλούμενοι χρησικτησία. Στο κτηματολόγιο δηλώθηκαν τα νέα γήπεδα τα οποία είναι μη οικοδομήσιμα. Ρυθμίζεται όλο ως αυθαίρετο?

----------


## milt

1) θα  κάνεις τον έλεγχο με την οικοδομική άδεια που εκδόθηκε....
άρα το αν χωρίστηκε μετά σε μικρότερα αγροτεμάχια δεν θα το έλεγχα σε πρώτη φάση καθώς η κατάτμηση που αναφέρεις πιθανόν να μην έχει γίνει σωστά (δεν είναι εύκολο να χωρίσεις αγροτεμάχια εάν δεν πληρούνται κάποιοι όροι πχ απόσταση από αγροτική οδο κτλ...μήπως απλά απόκτησαν τίτλο με ένα δικαστήριο χρησικτησίας...χωρίς να κάνουνε τίποτα άλλο πουθενά άλλου....πχ ρώτα την πολεοδομία της περιοχής το τοπογραφικό τι απαιτείται για να χωρίσεις ένα αγροτεμάχιο )

2) παράρτημα Α ν4495/17
εάν το κτίριο είναι σε εντελώς άλλη θέση χωρίς να εφάπτεται πουθενά με την νόμιμη 
εάν έχει εκδοθεί οικοδομική άδεια σε γήπεδο όπου αργότερα έγινε κατάμηση
θεωρείται ότι δεν υπάρχει οικοδομική άδεια αποκλειστικά για τις υπέρβασεις ύψους,δόμησης,κάλυψης και αλλαγής θέσης αυθαιρεσίες

θα έλεγα έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις  ότι είναι ολόκληρο αυθαίρετο

----------


## RHODOS

Η έκδοση Ο.Α ειναι πράξη διοικητική η οποία λόγω της παράνομης κατάτμησης του οικοπέδου σε μη άρτια την ακυρώνει...αν διατηρηθεί το ιδιοκτησιακό που υπάρχει σήμερα σε μη άρτια θα έλεγα όλο αυθαίρετο να δηλωθεί...υποσημείωση δες αν ειναι εντός ζώνης με κατά παρέκκλιση αρτιότητας τα νέα γήπεδα..ίσως βγει κάτι...

----------

